# [Realtek 8822CE] Modded Wireless Drivers with Enabled Advanced Features



## THEBOSS619 (Jun 28, 2021)

Just to be clear for everyone *use it at your own risk*
Let me say it again... *use it at your own risk*​
The drivers that I will be providing it to you today are only made for Realtek 8822CE Wi-Fi module chip that is present to almost all OEM/Vendor laptops [Mostly on AMD based laptops]. Unfortunately stock drivers locks down any advanced features available to the user and doesn't allow you to have full control to your Wi-Fi chip capabilities.

*Only compatible with PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_C822&SUBSYS_081011AD and PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_C822&SUBSYS_42111A3B but I will try to add more on the future if the time allows.*

Today I present you my so called "Unlocked" or "Unhidden" drivers by editing .inf files to be able to makes those options visible to the user. Alright here we start... I have the confidence to share my modded driver for Realtek 8822CE which enables advanced options and might provide extra networking performance as well.

Let me show you the options that the stock drivers provides...





And now my modded drivers which provides unlocked or unhidden options




The changes that is made are renaming the Wi-Fi display name (to distinguish between official drivers and modded ones) and added/edited lines on .inf file drivers to unlock Realtek Advanced features*.

*Installation:-*

Since modifying drivers will cause the drivers to be unsigned and hence you need to disable Driver Signature enforcement on Windows. How to do that? Follow this link... https://www.thewindowsclub.com/disable-driver-signature-enforcement-windows

After you disable Driver Signature enforcement.. Download the file.. extract it's content and then go to "Device Manager" and navigate to "Network Adapters".
By then on Device Manager you should find your Wi-Fi driver named something like "Realtek 8822CE...." double click on it and choose "Drivers" Tab and click on "Update Driver".
A new windows will pop out … choose "Browse my computer for drivers" and then choose "Let me pick from a list...." by then click on "Have Disk..." and click "Browse" and navigate to the extracted content that you downloaded.
Click on "netrtwlane.inf" and then press "Ok" after that press "Next".
During the process of installing the driver it will pop up a warning... choose "Install this driver software anyway".
Reboot your computer after all above step is done. And you are Done 
You can enable back Driver Signature enforcement without any issues by following the same link that I provided above.

_*I can't guarantee every single feature will work but I can say that it did provide increased network performance and slightly lower latency according to my testings._

*Download link [MediaFire]:-*
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ghgc0...-Fi_5_8822CE_Xtreme_Driver_v2024.0.10.130.zip


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Jun 30, 2021)

The download link have been changed to a folder for easier management for the future updates 









						MediaFire
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




					www.mediafire.com


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Jul 1, 2021)

I have updated the drivers with additional features unlocked/unhidden with new version that was around + I also added more support to different Wi-Fi chips. Those are the hardware ID's that is supported on the new driver.

*PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_B822&SUBSYS_29501A3B*
*PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_B822&SUBSYS_29521A3B*
*PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_B822&SUBSYS_080811AD*


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Aug 25, 2021)

Bump...



New driver release have been updated including full feature releases on the same download link.... enjoy


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Sep 23, 2021)

Bump...

New driver release have been updated including full feature releases on the same download link.... enjoy


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Dec 15, 2021)

Bump...

New driver release have been updated including full feature releases on the same download link.... enjoy


----------



## bonehead123 (Dec 17, 2021)

Pretty cool Boss, can you do the same or similar for bluetooth drivers ?

Reason I am asking is that I am having some issues on my machine with the (Intel) bluetooth card only able to connect 2 or 3 devices at once, and my mouse (Logi MX Master 2) routinely stutters for a few seconds if I am not constantly moving it around.  I have applied all of the most recent updates/firmware etc on all devices, but nothing seems to help...


----------



## jeremyshaw (Dec 17, 2021)

Thanks for your work. Hopefully the AMD+Mediatek collaboration will produce better stock drivers.


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Dec 17, 2021)

bonehead123 said:


> Pretty cool Boss, can you do the same or similar for bluetooth drivers ?
> 
> Reason I am asking is that I am having some issues on my machine with the (Intel) bluetooth card only able to connect 2 or 3 devices at once, and my mouse (Logi MX Master 2) routinely stutters for a few seconds if I am not constantly moving it around.  I have applied all of the most recent updates/firmware etc on all devices, but nothing seems to help...


Can you lead me to the drivers that you are using currently? I might take a look into it if it is even possible  



jeremyshaw said:


> Thanks for your work. Hopefully the AMD+Mediatek collaboration will produce better stock drivers.


Yea let's hope they do 

Thank you for the nice words  also just to add on top of the changes I made... those drivers are Mesh WiFi compatible drivers since I recently got my Mesh WiFi setup on my home I realized that stock drivers are completely horrible dealing with Mesh WiFi's [Unusable at all] so I made the required adjustments to make switching between the Mesh WiFi nodes more smoothly and without any kind of performance loss either ping or throughput along with other fixes and optimization for Mesh WiFi


----------



## bonehead123 (Dec 18, 2021)

THEBOSS619 said:


> Can you lead me to the drivers that you are using currently? I might take a look into it if it is even possible


Like this ?

Thinking perhaps it is a power-plan related issue, I've also changed the power plan settings to make everything NOT be allowed to sleep/hibernate/power down... ie the network interfaces, the pcie subsystems, the displays, the cpu & iGpu etc, but that did not fix anything 

I've also updated the firmware on all periphs again, but notta...and today I tried using a USB BT adapter & everything worked great, even with 5 devices all in use at once !

Fortunately my mouse & KB can also use 2.4Ghz wireless transceivers, so I have resorted to that for now, but that sucks cause it uses up 2 USB ports that I would really rather have available for other things.....

I'm tempted to think that the BT card is at least partially defective or just not powerful enough to use with more than 2 peripherals at once, but in all my years of building/using computers, this is the 1st time I've come across anything like this..

So if there is anything else you can think of that might help, I'd really appreciate the effort


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Dec 23, 2021)

bonehead123 said:


> Like this ?
> 
> Thinking perhaps it is a power-plan related issue, I've also changed the power plan settings to make everything NOT be allowed to sleep/hibernate/power down... ie the network interfaces, the pcie subsystems, the displays, the cpu & iGpu etc, but that did not fix anything
> 
> ...


I believe that it has some kind of a driver problem or rather be a limitation to the driver itself from the Vendor/OEM/Manufacturer but not a hardware thing... I am optimistic so I will look into it as soon as I have free time to spare  I promise

Bump...



New driver release have been updated including full feature releases on the same download link.... enjoy


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 16, 2022)

Maybe I can help you with a digital signature if that's your preference.


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Mar 3, 2022)

AAF Optimus said:


> Maybe I can help you with a digital signature if that's your preference.


I would love that! sorry for the late reply.. I wasn't available that much due to multiple reasons  I have sent you PM about it and hopefully I wasn't too late or something


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Mar 12, 2022)

THEBOSS619 said:


> *Installation:-*
> 
> Since modifying drivers will cause the drivers to be unsigned and hence you need to disable Driver Signature enforcement on Windows. How to do that? Follow this link... https://www.thewindowsclub.com/disable-driver-signature-enforcement-windows
> 
> ...


Thanks to @AAF Optimus the new release driver is signed! so the procedure above is not needed any more! the new way of installing it is so much simpler now 

*Installation:-*

- Uninstall your current Realtek driver with checkbox selected
- Then simply open Setup.bat file 
- Reboot or Restart Your PC/Laptop
- Done! 




New driver release have been updated including full feature releases on the same download link + It is Signed! All thanks to @AAF Optimus 

Enjoy


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Jul 26, 2022)

Bump...






*New driver release have been updated including full feature releases on the same download link + It is Signed! All thanks to *AAF Optimus

Now it supports all Realtek 8822CE models.. rather from Acer, Asus, Lenovo, MSI, HP and others... as long as they are 8822CE model.. it is completely fine.

*Installation:-*
- Uninstall your current Realtek driver with checkbox selected
- Then simply open Setup.bat file
- Reboot or Restart Your PC/Laptop
- Done!

*enjoy *


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Sep 22, 2022)

Bump...



New driver release have been updated including full feature releases on the same download link + It is Signed! All thanks to AAF Optimus

Now it supports all Realtek 8822CE models.. rather from Acer, Asus, Lenovo, MSI, HP and others... as long as they are 8822CE model.. it is completely fine.

Enjoy


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Sep 23, 2022)

Bump...

Please redownload the latest Realtek driver version as I fixed some advanced features that wasn't functioning properly and decreased overhead for wifi scanning & performance which should improve ping stability and lower latency thanks to the patches and fixes from Lenovo's driver. Thank you.

It's been tested...


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Oct 19, 2022)

Bump...

New version has been uploaded with latest realtek driver version available.

Enjoy


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 25, 2022)

This looks nice.
There's something about 8822 though, it's not even listed on Realtek's website, what's up with that? Only 8821.


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Oct 25, 2022)

Octopuss said:


> This looks nice.
> There's something about 8822 though, it's not even listed on Realtek's website, what's up with that? Only 8821.


I think because it is never made for public release or made it to the consumer markets. It is only sold to OEM/Vendors. I think that is why you see different custom version drivers from different OEM/Vendors from Lenovo, ASUS, HP, Dell, and others. Don't take my words for it as I am not very sure about it but that's what I think 

Although if you checked the .inf you will see there is the official version generic for 8822Cx but it never changed through out the history of drivers updates.. only the OEM/Vendors provides updates and fixes for there own specific HW ID model on there own current laptop line up specifically.

My driver combines them all those customs changes/updates/fixes and applies and use it to all kind of 8822CE models. Let's not mention that every OEM/Vendors applies there own settings what advanced feature to be displayed to the users or not. With my drivers... I simply unlocks them all and let the user have full control of there WiFi chip capabilities.


----------



## PoolBrews (Nov 9, 2022)

It appears the link for this driver is no longer valid - where can I get it?

Thanks!


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Nov 9, 2022)

PoolBrews said:


> It appears the link for this driver is no longer valid - where can I get it?
> 
> Thanks!


It's already at the second post. This forum doesn't allow me to edit the main post.

Download Link after the main post.


----------



## PoolBrews (Nov 9, 2022)

Got it! Thanks so much! Is there a guide for recommended settings on the advanced section? I have a Lenovo IdeaPad 5 Pro, and it seems to take a while to re-connect when waking up.


----------



## MachineLearning (Nov 9, 2022)

THEBOSS619 said:


> It's already at the second post. This forum doesn't allow me to edit the main post.
> 
> Download Link after the main post.


@phill @Solaris17 @Mussels , can you unlock this for them?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 9, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> @phill @Solaris17 @Mussels , can you unlock this for them?



sure. OP and second post unlocked.


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Nov 10, 2022)

PoolBrews said:


> Got it! Thanks so much! Is there a guide for recommended settings on the advanced section? I have a Lenovo IdeaPad 5 Pro, and it seems to take a while to re-connect when waking up.



The default is usually sufficient for everything  You have the options to tinker with it and test since not everyone got the same router or WiFi capabilities. You might get increased bandwidth or increase connection stability or even both  All you have to do is test if you got the free time to do it 



MachineLearning said:


> @phill @Solaris17 @Mussels , can you unlock this for them?





Solaris17 said:


> sure. OP and second post unlocked.


Am I am thankful  for you guys. I really appreciate it and thank you for your time to even consider helping me. 

I can now edit my second post but just a small problem...the main post I still don't have the option to edit. I am thankful anyways.


----------



## PoolBrews (Nov 14, 2022)

FYI - I've had the driver installed for several days now, and I have a recurring issue with the driver. I have a Lenovo IdeaPad Pro. Several times a day, after the PC comes up from hibernation, the wifi is completely unavailable and the driver is not loaded. Looking at device manager, I see "Device PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_C822&SUBSYS_C12317AA&REV_00\00E04CFFFEC8220100 requires further installation.", but I also see this for the standard driver.

If I restart, or remove the driver and re-install, wifi becomes available again. If I remove the driver and use the stock driver, the issue goes away.


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Nov 15, 2022)

PoolBrews said:


> FYI - I've had the driver installed for several days now, and I have a recurring issue with the driver. I have a Lenovo IdeaPad Pro. Several times a day, after the PC comes up from hibernation, the wifi is completely unavailable and the driver is not loaded. Looking at device manager, I see "Device PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_C822&SUBSYS_C12317AA&REV_00\00E04CFFFEC8220100 requires further installation.", but I also see this for the standard driver.
> 
> If I restart, or remove the driver and re-install, wifi becomes available again. If I remove the driver and use the stock driver, the issue goes away.


I would like you to test this one for me.. does this one fixes your issue? Please let me know and report. Thank you for your time and for spending the time to report the issue. Please make sure to remove any previous realtek drivers you installed before installing this fix driver.


----------



## PoolBrews (Nov 15, 2022)

It's installed - I'll let you know how it works over the next couple of days. What did you change in this one?

I had the original driver installed from Lenovo since yesterday, and not one hiccup. Setting power management to not allow the computer to turn it off resolved a number of other issues in both drivers on my laptop. By default, the power management tab is now hidden in Windows 11, so you need to enable it.


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Nov 15, 2022)

PoolBrews said:


> It's installed - I'll let you know how it works over the next couple of days. What did you change in this one?
> 
> I had the original driver installed from Lenovo since yesterday, and not one hiccup. Setting power management to not allow the computer to turn it off resolved a number of other issues in both drivers on my laptop. By default, the power management tab is now hidden in Windows 11, so you need to enable it.


Used the ASPM [Active-State Power Management] patches from Microsoft and merged them to Realtek 8822CE driver while replacing/merging all OEM/Vendors patches. If you faced any kind of issue let me know since I will be using this fix on the next drivers. 

According to my testing this fix tested it on my 4 laptops that I have.. All of them got 8822CE WiFi and all went without any kind of issue. Thank you for your time!


----------



## PoolBrews (Nov 18, 2022)

So far, zero issues! It's working as expected.


----------



## PoolBrews (Nov 20, 2022)

Went to use my laptop this morning, and no wifi - the driver reported a problem and had stopped. 






Tried uninstalling and reinstalling the device, but still couldn't start the service. A reboot fixed it.


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Nov 20, 2022)

PoolBrews said:


> Went to use my laptop this morning, and no wifi - the driver reported a problem and had stopped.
> 
> View attachment 270928
> 
> Tried uninstalling and reinstalling the device, but still couldn't start the service. A reboot fixed it.


I will work into a fix today and send it to you. Looks like it is related to standby mechanism.


----------



## THEBOSS619 (Nov 22, 2022)

PoolBrews said:


> Went to use my laptop this morning, and no wifi - the driver reported a problem and had stopped.
> 
> View attachment 270928
> 
> Tried uninstalling and reinstalling the device, but still couldn't start the service. A reboot fixed it.


Here is it, This should never happen with you again. I have made adjustments related to standby functions that should make the driver function properly during standby/active sessions. Make sure to uninstall previous driver and install this one on the attachment of this post. Thank you for your time


----------



## colby0805 (Nov 24, 2022)

THEBOSS619 said:


> Just to be clear for everyone *use it at your own risk*
> Let me say it again... *use it at your own risk*​
> The drivers that I will be providing it to you today are only made for Realtek 8822CE Wi-Fi module chip that is present to almost all OEM/Vendor laptops [Mostly on AMD based laptops]. Unfortunately stock drivers locks down any advanced features available to the user and doesn't allow you to have full control to your Wi-Fi chip capabilities.
> 
> ...


Will this work on desktop with Windows 11 home?


----------



## PoolBrews (Nov 24, 2022)

Yes - that's what I'm running it on. I did go through the mod to enable the power options for the wifi driver - it's hidden by default.


----------



## PoolBrews (Nov 28, 2022)

Installed it 2 days ago - driver just crashed. Had to uninstall and reinstall. I think I'm going to go back to the stock driver. It was fun testing it!


----------

